# Greatest display tank ever? (long)



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I've been mulling this idea arond for quite a while, and since I'll be getting my own place in a few weeks, I figured that this would make an incredible centerpiece for my living room. I can't give a gallon equivalent, but my idea is a custom made tank using the largest panes of glass that I can get at Home Depot/Lowes. Hopefully the dimensions will be roughly 36Wx36Hx48L. The basic principle is a large piece of ghost wood or other "log" sized wood suspended via 2-4 strands of 100lb test monofilament line in the center of the tank. The log would be densely planted with stoloniferous broms, cryptanthus, moss, a couple small staghorns and various vining plants/epiphytes. The top would likely be at least partially composed of UV permeable acrylic, and I would have one or two UV bulbs over the tank in addition to suitable cfs or standard fluorescents. I'm thinking of using drip lines with a small aquarium pumps opposed to a misting system so that I don't need another $100 pump. As far as frogs go, I was thinking 3-4 Bri Bris, or another arboreal pumilio. Thoughts and suggestions are welcome!


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

*how about a question*

Do you know the names of any small staghorn ferns you could use?


----------



## sirfugu (Sep 7, 2004)

Looks like a cool idea. The only thing I could think of would be if the frogs hopped off the log and couldn't manage to get back up or hurt themselves on the fall. I'm sure you've already thought of this but it is worth mentioning. I would build a mound in the middle with broms and ferns so that it could still be visible all the way around and help solve the problem above. Something in the style of Takashi Amono is what I have in mind. It would be stunning thats for sure.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I had intended to use the bottom of the tank as a recirculating pool with 1" of water and lots of surface dwelling aquatic vegetation so that nothing would be hurt in the event of a fall, and having liana vines or cissus amazonica trailing into the water as an egress. I would have to keep an eye out to make sure that nothing that fell would remain on the bottom, but I don't imagine that frogs would make the leap too often. As far as the staghorn goes, I would have to use younger specimens, and remove them as they got too big/heavy, but the tank should be large enough to support them for a while. But you're right, Sirfugu, the intent of this tank was to have something that would be equally incredible from all sides.


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

Dane,

I like the idea of the suspended log. It even looks cool in the pic so I am sure the finished product will look good. But as has been mentioned I think you need a way for the frogs to get back up to the log. Maybe some plants that drape off the log all of the way to the ground. I wouldn't worry too much about the frogs getting injured in a fall. They would be falling onto water, soil or plants which should cusion their landing. As far as building it yourself, I personally would pay to have it custom built. Creative Habitat is local to Southern California and they do custom tanks.

Later,
Brad


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Dane, I started something like this last winter but never finished it up. Here is the thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... highlight= 

Hopefully there are some things in that discussion that will help you out with your planning.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

I dunno the suspended thing seems odd to me.... why not just turn it on its side? and make it more "vertical" no background... but basically the log/tree in the middle...


-Tad

ps I've always thought a coffee table would be cool tank too one where you look down from above, all 4 sides woulbe covered in background materials and the tank would be on the floor.


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

It looks like an awsome idea. 
I wouldnt trust the wood to hold itself for very long. I would add a support bar through the entire log. Its going to be wet all the time and Im sure after a few years it will begin to weaken....maybe less. Also...if you are going to spend lots of time and money on the project...I would put more focus on the plants and scratch the cryptanthus, staghorns and any other old world plants, but thats just me. Also I think a misting system would be a good idea or at least a fogging system. I would still use the drip system of course. I would also be careful that the dripheads are not in contact with the growing surface (dont put them on the log), that way the roots and things dont grow into them and clog them.
Cool idea!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

> I dunno the suspended thing seems odd to me.... why not just turn it on its side? and make it more "vertical" no background... but basically the log/tree in the middle...


The idea behind it was that I wanted to recreate an arboreal "branch", not a stump, and the suspension concept was to kind of give it a unique feel, and kind of draw the eye to it, making it so that you need to do a double take just to see what's going on.


----------



## Laxman (Aug 26, 2005)

The tank looks pretty cool but I would have to say that It would be better to have one end of the log lowered like a ramp or something so that in the event of a fall you wouldnt have to go and open the tank and everything and put the frog back up. Food would be another problem because I dont think that crickets are smart enough to stay on the log they would probably jump off, which could lead the frog into a chase making the frog jump off as well.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't feed crix, I feed flies and springtails. The tank will have either a hinged or sliding front to make access easier, an the floor of the tank won't be covered in spikes or whirling saw blades, it will be mostly aquatic, with a few egress "islands" that the frogs could be just as happy on, but ideally they will stay in the canopy.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Ok, I've got an idea. Make the substrate sunken into the black box. You could put a layer of soil mix, about four inches down below the top of the black box and plant it with small and terrestrial tropicals that would stay out of site until you looked in from the top. Lot's of leaf litter and small tropical seems fairly acurate to the rainforest floor, and that way you have your view from head on and the sides, and a different but attractive thing to see from above. You could still use the liana and other vines or vining plants to allow the frogs back up. I think they could also make it back up though by clmbing the class and going up the part of the log that's touching the glass.

Jordan


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Jordan, I like that idea. A bottom that is dropped down... The tank would have to be pretty deep to pull this off. And the cabinetry has to be appealing, as this is a centerpiece for the living room.

By the way..need a roommate? You put the hanging log in the coffee table spot; I'll put the 90 vert next to the couch, so the top is eye level when you sit...think about it Lol.


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok, after looking at my viv, which is 4ft tall, like you said you want yours... I had an idea for the cabinet. Make it so it supports the tank 2 ft off the ground. But after that 2ft, make the borders come up another 12"-24". That way you can hide your bottom and have it plain, graveled, or leaf littered(my choice). And you would only see it when you approached. And since you are supporting a log, 2ft - 3ft of empty vertical space looks to be plenty. That should also put your log at eye level. Just my 2cents.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Does the View have to be 360*

If not I Would think you would have a better support and more Natural Look if you Had the limb comming off of a Trunk.

It still would give the Impression that it is a tree limb. You could use metal rods drilled into the limb instead of the Strands. This would add strength also to the limb.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

> If not I Would think you would have a better support and more Natural Look if you Had the limb comming off of a Trunk.


 I had thought about this, but if I did decide to do it, I probably wouldnt have the "trunk" continue all the way down to the bottom of the tank, it would just be big enough to give the impression that the idea was a branch, and be siliconed to one side of the tank. Either way, I don't think I can get away without some kind of hanging support. I had also thought of doing any wood structure with epoxy and fiberglass, but I'm really trying to go au natural on this one. Thanks for all the opinions and suggestions, guys, keep em coming!


----------



## yuri (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi Dane,

Amazonia exhibit, National Zoo had a suspended log when I used to volunteer there. It was a great idea and I think it stayed up for a few years. It was housed in a large volume aquarium with a custom acrylic top (vents on top, sliding doors for feeding etc.). It too was suspended by monofilamnet line. It had thumbnails, tinctorius and Phyllobates in there at some point. It was a mixed species tank.

Anyhow, the larger species of frogs would make their way up and explore the log (especially tinctorius), so I think that it should not be a problem in your tank.

Great idea, looked very nice.

Yuri


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

*newbie here*

Instead of having just one large log suspended, have several small branchs suspended at different hights and have vines interweave throughout so that the frogs can move to different layers and possibly get back up after a fall.
just an idea
Gavin


----------



## mnchartier (May 9, 2005)

This would be a great setup, I was thinking of doing what jordan mentioned with making the stand cover the substrate. Also I don't know about suspending the log with mono, I would think maybe have the walls drilled and secure with a rod and then if you wanted you could use a little bit of GS to add to the effect of it branching off. I love the idea and it will definately be a must see tank when your done.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

My 2 cents is that you never know exactly what your branch will look like unless you already have it....if not then possibly get one with a thinner branch protruding out and have it sit just above the water or a little bit in the water like a hanging tree branch....it will give i a cool effect with java hanging off and provide an escape for the frogs...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

i really like this idea it seems very original. as for suspending the log or branches why not put a PVC pipe through the log and drill into it tapping it with SS cables that travel through PVC conected to the canopy above the Viv. you could twist the PVC with a tourch then coat it and make it look like vines. also you could have some sort of vine grow up it giving it a natural look. also if you used PVC you could put drip lines inside of it and that would stop plants from cloging them up and hide them from site.


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

how about elevating the center and surrounding the whole thing with a water feature, lik a moat.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

These are all great ideas. I'm thinking that this kind of tank would be a great candidate for a mixed species exhibit, even though I'm usually opposed to that kind of thing. I'm still leaning towards BriBri for the canopy frog, but I think that a larger Phyllobates species (Golden Terribilis?) would be ideal for a ground dweller that wouldn't bother the smaller arboreal species. I'm still not sure whether I want to have the floor be recessed into the stand, or make it a little more elaborate, and easily visible.[/u]


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Maybe something like this? I don't really like the leaf litter, so the floor would need some work. Some kind of water feature would be nice.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Now that is more like it  That would be very cool looking. On frogs, i dont know if i would put Terribilis in with Pumilio. They may become food if they drop down there. But that is just my opinion. Back to the tank, i like the leaf litter it just looks natural.
Jason


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

how about one big nasty mossy stump coming up from the center surrounded by moss and a water feature all the way around it. Just go out with a chain saw and cut a cool stump to your desired size.


----------



## mnchartier (May 9, 2005)

I was just wondering what program are you using to create that model of the tank? I could use something like that to draw out my reack system that I will be making for my new frog room. 

PAULSCHUMANN

Are you talking about something similar to a viv on Frye Bros site? The few pictures on the page.

http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com/page6.htm


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Again, the whole display is based on the BRANCH. Everything else is secondary. I really didn't want a stump on display in my living room. And the program I use to make the models is called Microsoft Vivarium 2005. J/k, it's just MSpaint, and I do a lot of cut and pasting from various viv sites.


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

Scrap the trunk! The free hanging branch is what made this tank such a cool idea!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2005)

It will work with or without the trunk...but don't have anything on the bottom BUT leaf litter--with a water featuer, it will look like you're trying to cram a little bit of everything in there and just end up looking fragmented.

Check out this link (specifically pictures #2, 3, 17): http://www.1-costaricalink.com/costa_ri ... icture.htm In the latter two pictures, that branch isn't very far off the ground (maybe chest level?). Anyway, I like the suspended branch idea, especially since I wanted to do the same thing myself for a while...but I think the trunk might anchor it visually a bit more. Covering the bottom with a simple substrate of leaf litter and twigs and keeping it moist will create an incredible habitat for frogs to go down and hunt, etc.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Cool pics Skylsdale! I especially like 3 and 17. Very inspirational. Can't wait to get into my new place so I can start on this.


----------

